# What does it mean when a Professor doesn't respond to an email.



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

I am taking an online class, and we had an assignment due sunday. However, normally assignments are due on tuesday, so I kept thinking this project I was doing was also due tuesday. I finished it 3:30am today, and I went to submit it, and saw I was locked out.

I emailed my professor, apologizing for the irresponsibility of not handing it on the due date, and I hope that she will accept it for some credit, and I will be willing to take any form of penalization.

I also attached the files I have done to the emails and sent it to her.

I just checked to see if she responded, and she didn't. I checked if she has read it, and the e-mail status was marked as "read."

I don't know if she is accepting the files though...

She would normally respond as soon as possible when she see's an email, when their has been questions or problems in the past...

Do you think she is going to accept it, or is it going to stay a zero?


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, what email provider do you have that can show that the recipient has actually read it?

I dunno. It irritates me when professors don't reply, especially when it's real-life class. Then I always feel incredibly awkward around them in person.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

that happened to me shortly ago and i went ask him if he read them and he nodded and just said have u cheked it again(the thing i asked him about) just go check it ive updated it and i was like ohh right sure i'll go check it then and smiled and thought to myself why the hell didnt u answer my email informing me about that? xD lol he said hes not good with tech once so he probably doesnt know how to reply emails very well as in the type of language he should use etc...


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

The email provider is provided by the school, I log onto the college site and I can check my mail there.

Check your sent folder, it tells you there if letters were read or not

And I hope she counts it, im so sc ared that she wont


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Sometimes they take longer than usual to respond. My longest was two weeks for a teacher to respond because she was out of state. Your professor might just be busy. Give it a day or two and then send the email again. If she doesn't respond within a day notify the head of her department. I hope she responds soon, I know the feeling of dread of having to wait to hear back from a school related email.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

She responded and accepted it 

I got an 85...

Would of been a 95, but what ever, and 85 is good too


----------

